# Phoenix Area GTG - May, 2013 - Last One Till Fall



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, guys, I cancelled the GTG planned for April because it didn't appear that the turnout was going to be sufficient for the effort involved. So, let's see if we can pull something off in May. This will be the last one until the Fall, for obvious reasons: Heat! :cwm23:*These are the possible dates: May 11, 18 or 25*. It should be noted that there is a SQL competition scheduled for May 19 in Avondale, so it would be good to get thoughts on whether that should eliminate May 18 as a possibility. *The event will be hosted by Soundz N Performance in Tempe*. The shop opened at this location in January of this year, and is located off the I10 and Elliott Rd. There is a lot of good parking. Here is a link to their website: Home - SOUNDZ -N-PERFORMANCE Mike Guy, the owner, is excited to host this event. I would still like to do the Panel Discussion on Tuning, but that will depend on the turnout. Otherwise, it will just be a casual gathering of car audio enthusiasts. Please share your thoughts and let us know your date preference.


----------



## jporter (Apr 2, 2013)

I would love to make this meeting. I am new to the group and would be very interested in the tuning session. I have all the active equipment, but am staying passive until break in the speakers and gain a better understanding of EQ, and crossover points. I cannot make a 5/11 meeting but the other two options work. Looking forward to meeting with some of the local enthusiast. Jeff


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jporter said:


> I would love to make this meeting. I am new to the group and would be very interested in the tuning session. I have all the active equipment, but am staying passive until break in the speakers and gain a better understanding of EQ, and crossover points. I cannot make a 5/11 meeting but the other two options work. Looking forward to meeting with some of the local enthusiast. Jeff


Jeff, welcome to the Valley of the Sun. We have a good group of folks, and I look forward to meeting you. Hopefully, we settle on a date that works for you.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Just pick a date and I'll try to make it


----------



## FairLacyZ (Jul 8, 2012)

My vote is for the 11th!!


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I like the 11th, followed by the 25th


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I can do either of those dates. If the 11th I need to know soon though to get the night off.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Let's wait for a few more replies before finalizing the date. But, so far it looks as though May 11 is leading the way.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

I have no clue what days I can do...but I'll try my best to be there! I have family coming in town in May, but no one knows when yet lol.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

doesnt matter what date. lets do this....


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK guys, our host wants to do the event on *May 18th*. He plans to market this to his customers, and believes the extra time is necessary for them to plan. I can't disagree with that thinking. So we can plan accordingly (food, etc.) please indicate if you will be attending, and how many will be in your party. Let's get a great turnout of DIYMA members so we can make this a rocking event.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

/hmmmmm...... I will be coming back from Hotlanta that Friday.....

Maybe I can swing it!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

danno14 said:


> /hmmmmm...... I will be coming back from Hotlanta that Friday.....
> 
> Maybe I can swing it!


That would be awesome D. Hope you can make it.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I will be there. I see the host is a RE dealer so "if" I can get my new box built by then I guess I will have to rock the RE 15 insted of the Funkin 15 lol.


----------



## jporter (Apr 2, 2013)

What time on the 18th will this be taking place?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jporter said:


> What time on the 18th will this be taking place?


To be firmed up, but most likely 11:00 a.m or Noon.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

My Schedule looks clear..
I'll be there

ANT


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Come on guys, surely we can get more than 4 people to commit to attend a GTG.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh alright, I'll go too


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

3 people on my end confirmed to attend


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Not going to have my new equipment like I was hoping, but I'll come hang out.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Now we're talking. Please keep the responses coming. We won't be doing this again till October, so let's get a great turnout. Spread the word to your fellow DIYMA compadres and ask them to post a response. Thanks!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## FairLacyZ (Jul 8, 2012)

Work that day or I would love to.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

FairLacyZ said:


> Work that day or I would love to.


Depending on your work hours, you might be able to drop by for a bit. Based on past events, we will likely be hanging till after the sun sets.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

will there be another demo disc made up?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> will there be another demo disc made up?


Yes.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

maybe some songs to help tune and set the wide staging and depth.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> maybe some songs to help tune and set the wide staging and depth.


It's a "Set-up and Test" CD with a variety of test tones, music etc. to help you with your set-up and system evaluation. I think it will be the best and most useful CD I have put together to date.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I have an advance copy of Buzzman's new demo CD. It's easily the most useful setup CD I've tried. I think lots of people will find it helpful.

Any interest in a 2nd demo CD? I've thought about putting together a CD of well-recorded live/acoustic rock to hand out.


----------



## Casey_Thorson (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll try to make it, but probably only for an hour or two.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> I have an advance copy of Buzzman's new demo CD. It's easily the most useful setup CD I've tried. I think lots of people will find it helpful.
> 
> Any interest in a 2nd demo CD? I've thought about putting together a CD of well-recorded live/acoustic rock to hand out.


I'm interested. Can't have too many good recordings of rock.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> . . . Any interest in a 2nd demo CD? I've thought about putting together a CD of well-recorded live/acoustic rock to hand out.


That sounds great Todd. You have my vote. Thanks for your efforts.



Casey_Thorson said:


> I'll try to make it, but probably only for an hour or two.


Casey, that would be awesome, man. I hope you can drop by.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Offroader5 said:


> I'm interested. Can't have too many good recordings of rock.


x2


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

not sure if i'll be able to. i want to be there, but i'd have to cancel work and drive down, all which are counter-productive to somebody who's having a hard time paying the rent! which is sad, because i think i've got my car sounding pretty good now and would like some opinions. we shall see....


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you for the notification of the event SubZero, but unfortunately I won't be able to come. I'll be attending a Mobile Solutions training class by day and hanging with some out of town industry friends by night. Have a great time you guys!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK guys, here is the label for the Demo CD I have put together for those attending the GTG:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> OK guys, here is the label for the Demo CD I have put together for those attending the GTG:


That last track needs a warning our you're going to have some pissed off friends. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That last track needs a warning our you're going to have some pissed off friends.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


THanks for the heads up.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That last track needs a warning our you're going to have some pissed off friends.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


There's nothing like the element of surprise. :laugh:


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> There's nothing like the element of surprise. :laugh:


So what is it that we should be warned about?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

07azhhr said:


> So what is it that we should be warned about?


The live cannon shots.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> The live cannon shots.


 
Nice. They should excite my L8's very well.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

07azhhr said:


> Nice. They should excite my L8's very well.


That track truly defines the term "xmax".


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

those cannons cover a wider range than just midbass Robert. I gave it a listen on my headphones. I can see where it would be an issue.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Because the track is there doesn't mean you have to play it, or play it loudly.  There are other elements of that track that will allow you to properly evaluate your system.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

We plan to get started at Noon on Saturday. Also, paying heed to PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S comments on the demo CD, the label has been revised to provide the necessary warning about the last track.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That track truly defines the term "xmax".
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR





The real Subzero said:


> those cannons cover a wider range than just midbass Robert. I gave it a listen on my headphones. I can see where it would be an issue.


 
What all frequencies did it cover? I got my 15 installed today hopefully I will get to hear them well and hopefully all will be good.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

07azhhr said:


> What all frequencies did it cover? I got my 15 installed today hopefully I will get to hear them well and hopefully all will be good.


dunno, about most.

anyone interested in this


pcabinatan said:


> Alright here is the official flyer for the show


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

so, how was the gtg? many people show up? i really tried to get down, but couldn't escape working later than i'd planned


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

brett said:


> so, how was the gtg? many people show up? i really tried to get down, but couldn't escape working later than i'd planned


Brett, it was good. The turnout wasn't large, but there were some new faces so we continue to expand. Most people stayed till about 5:00. Mike Guy, the owner of Soundz N Performance really wants to put on another event, and with enough advance planning we expect we will have a much better turnout. He wants to do an evening event in July (probably the week after the 4th of July holiday) that would be both performance car show and SQ. So, we will firm up a date and begin promoting it soon. That could be a great gathering.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> Brett, it was good. The turnout wasn't large, but there were some new faces so we continue to expand. Most people stayed till about 5:00. Mike Guy, the owner of Soundz N Performance really wants to put on another event, and with enough advance planning we expect we will have a much better turnout. He wants to do an evening event in July (probably the week after the 4th of July holiday) that would be both performance car show and SQ. So, we will firm up a date and begin promoting it soon. That could be a great gathering.


that would be cool. yea, the other shows did not have much of a turn out either, but it was nice seeing your and the other guy there.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Posting to say hi and get subbed and on you Phx folks' radar. Install is just being completed so I should be able to come meet you guys at the next GTG.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Posting to say hi and get subbed and on you Phx folks' radar. Install is just being completed so I should be able to come meet you guys at the next GTG.


Hola!! Welcome to our world. It would be great to see you at our next GTG. I have late September / early October on the radar.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Cool. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm still holding out for a very late December GTG with you all when I'm out there for Christmas (crossing fingers). 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm still holding out for a very late December GTG with you all when I'm out there for Christmas (crossing fingers).
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret, that would be terrific. I am sure we will have something in the works for around that time.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If I only lived in a place where G2G's are possible in December...........you'd likely find yourself with a case of frozen nuts if we tried that here. Lol


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

In trade we cannot have them during the summer months or you will have fried nuts


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to Oklahoma weather. 
Summer = HOT and HUMID 
Winter = COLD
Nothing in between. It's either hot/humid or cold.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Welcome to Oklahoma weather.
> Summer = HOT and HUMID
> Winter = COLD
> Nothing in between. It's either hot/humid or cold.


Sounds like you need to move West Jason.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Buzzman said:


> Sounds like you need to move West Jason.


Don, I'd move west in a minute. Only problem is my wife is in the oil/gas industry and all those jobs are in Oklahoma and Texas.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Don, I'd move west in a minute. Only problem is my wife is in the oil/gas industry and all those jobs are in Oklahoma and Texas.


J, understandably, you gotta stay where the $ are. Now, if they discover oil off San Diego, I will come help you pack.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> Bret, that would be terrific. I am sure we will have something in the works for around that time.


Bad news.
I won't be making out for Christmas this year.
I can confirm Christmas 2014 though.
Sorry.
I was looking forward to meeting all of you. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

